# Pet Insurance recommendations



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I have never gotten pet insurance on any of my pets before. I am considering getting insurance on my new puppy. I have read about PetPlan insurance. They seem to be very good and offer more coverage then other than other pet insurance companies. Has anyone used PetPlan and get tell me good/bad things about them. Is it wise to get insurance at all?

Thanks!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

My son has PetPlan and says they are good. No experience myself.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have had PetPlan since January of this year. 

So far I have had to file two claims . One is paid and they are working on the second claim. 

I am happy with them so far 

Michaela


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Michaela - Are they pretty quick with the payment on the claims? Did they give you any trouble with anything you submitted? 

Thanks for the imput!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE ... after reading this thread I checked out PetPlan and bought policies for all four of the Hooligns.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have Petplan and I'm very happy with it. I've filed two claims with them so far (hopefully I don't need to do it anymore), and they've been very quick, deliver everything as expected by the policy and were absolutely hassle free. The claim turn around was less then a week.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Is pet plan different coverage than what adding the Shepherd to your homeowner's policy does? I understand that I have to have a rider on my homeowner's because my insurance considers the GSD an intimidating breed. Funny, Akitas are not required to have additional coverage, but GSD are. Oh well. Since this thread regarded insurance I thought I'd throw that question in. Thanks!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Grissom said:


> Is pet plan different coverage than what adding the Shepherd to your homeowner's policy does? I understand that I have to have a rider on my homeowner's because my insurance considers the GSD an intimidating breed. Funny, Akitas are not required to have additional coverage, but GSD are. Oh well. Since this thread regarded insurance I thought I'd throw that question in. Thanks!!


PetPlan is a canine health insurance plan which covers different things than the homeowners policies..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Do they cover things such as hip dysplasia operations, etc?


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Arycrest. I appreciate the response.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

They do. Prescription medications as well.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Michaela - Are they pretty quick with the payment on the claims? Did they give you any trouble with anything you submitted?


I would have to check how long it took before I received the check but the only problem I had was that I had to e-mail them the claim twice. For some reason they didn't receive it at first and I had to make a couple of calls to check on it.

The other was my fault, I didn't pay attention to the receipts and the ones I had submitted from the Emergency Clinic didn't show that payment was made just the balance, so that held up the claim a few days.

My claim was for about $1,594 and I received a check for $1,340. I have a $200 deductible and the rest must have been for the prescription dog food which I thought they covered but I'm not complaining.

Michaela


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like they are pretty good. I think I am definatly going to go with them. My DH doesnt like the idea of pet insurance. We've been fortunate with all of our other dogs not to need it. However, my gut just tells me it's the right thing to do this time. Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ive had PetPlan for about 1 1/2 years and am very happy with them. all claims were paid according to the plan in a fairly timely manner. there isnt much of anything they wont cover outside of routine type care.

the only thing to be aware of is that regardless of copay % you choose, any care at an emergency/after hours clinic, specialty veterinarian, or accredited school of vet medicine will be covered at 70% after deductible. anything done at a regular vets office will be covered at the coinsurance % you choose for your plan (80%, 90%, or 100%). i have been told by PetPlan reps that a change is being made by the underwriters that will make the after hours/emergency/vet school coverage set at 80%


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

That's handy information to know, Derek. Thanks!!! I try to avoid E-vets as I know it costs a fortune just to cross through the door and luckily (knock on wood) i've never needed to use them. Thanks for the tip!!! I am definatly going to go with PetPlan. They seem the best out of all the different choices of pet insurance.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

roxy84 said:


> ive had PetPlan for about 1 1/2 years and am very happy with them. all claims were paid according to the plan in a fairly timely manner. there isnt much of anything they wont cover outside of routine type care.
> 
> the only thing to be aware of is that regardless of copay % you choose, any care at an emergency/after hours clinic, specialty veterinarian, or accredited school of vet medicine will be covered at 70% after deductible. anything done at a regular vets office will be covered at the coinsurance % you choose for your plan (80%, 90%, or 100%). i have been told by PetPlan reps that a change is being made by the underwriters that will make the after hours/emergency/vet school coverage set at 80%


Also, the emergency vet treating the dog must determine the emergency is an actual life threatening emergency, or it won't be covered at all. The insurance agent told me as long as the vet deems it life threatening (not the insurance company), then it's covered at 70%.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Rerun said:


> Also, the emergency vet treating the dog must determine the emergency is an actual life threatening emergency, or it won't be covered at all. The insurance agent told me as long as the vet deems it life threatening (not the insurance company), then it's covered at 70%.


 
i believe this is not correct. ive had kimba to the e vet twice. because the e vet did not consider the condition to be "life threarening", it was only covered at the 70%. i was told by the PetPlan rep that had it been deemed life threatening, it would have been covered at the coinsurance % of my plan (which is 90% after deductible for me).

both claims were promptly paid at 70% and in both instances the conditions were not considered life threatening by the e vet.


----------

